# Off Topic: 2 lines for $60, 6GB Data each line Metro PCS (T Mobile)



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Title says at all! Excellent offer w/2 FREE phones too. This offer is better than Cricket Group offer which is 5GB data for $30 IMO
https://www.metropcs.com/2-for-60.html

*Tip: You can go online and get a textnow #/info, then porting in to get this promo and if you want, you will get $60 off for zte zmax pro for $40 each only*

Fine Print
*Switcher Instant Rebate*:For a limited time at participating MetroPCS stores, purchase an LG K7 phone and port-in an existing number to that phone and receive an instant $49 rebate off regular purchase price, or purchase a Samsung Galaxy On5 phone and port-in an existing number to that phone and receive an instant $59 rebate off of regular purchase price, or purchase a HTC Desire 530 or LG K10 phone and port in an existing number to that phone and receive an instant $79 rebate off regular purchase price. Excludes phone numbers currently active on the T-Mobile network. Instant rebate has no cash value. Limit five (5) per household/account. No rain checks. Instant rebate provided in form of credit against regular purchase price at time of sale. See store associate for complete details. Sales tax not included and collected in accordance with state and local laws. Certain restrictions apply. Offer available while supplies last.

*Switch and Add A Line Instant Rebate*:For a limited time at participating MetroPCS stores, use Switcher Instant Rebate offer for single line of service and purchase an LG K7 phone and receive an instant $49 rebate off regular purchase price, or purchase a Samsung Galaxy On5 phone and receive an instant $59 rebate off of regular purchase price, or purchase a HTC Desire 530 or LG K10 phone and receive an instant $79 rebate off regular purchase price when activating new line of service on second phone. Instant rebate has no cash value. Limit one (1) per household/account. If multiple lines added, instant rebate granted on lowest priced device purchased. No rain checks. Instant rebate provided in form of credit against regular purchase price at time of sale. See store associate for complete details. Sales tax not included and collected in accordance with state and local laws. Certain restrictions apply. Offer available while supplies last.

*Phone Instant Rebate Offer*: Requires new line activation or phone upgrade. For a limited time at participating MetroPCS stores, purchase a Samsung Galaxy On5 phone and receive an instant $70 rebate off regular purchase price, or purchase a HTC Desire 530, LG K10, or LG K7 phone and receive an instant $80 rebate off regular purchase price. Certain restrictions apply. Limit five (5) per household/account. No rain checks. Instant rebates provided in form of credit against regular purchase price at time of sale. See store associate for complete details. Sales tax not included and is collected in accordance with state and local laws. Certain restrictions apply. Offer available while supplies last.

*Promotional Rate Plan Offer: *Limited time offer. Available in stores only. Requires at least one port-in of existing number currently activated on the T-Mobile network. Full data speeds available up to monthly allotment, then, slowed to average network speeds. LTE connectivity requires capable device. Not combinable with Family Plan discount. Not available for more than 5 lines per household/account. Offer combinable with select other rate plans and features.

*Data Maximizer™* included. Video streaming at DVD quality (480p+). May turn off feature at any time.

*General:* Not all phones or features available on all service plans. Certain restrictions apply. Coverage and services not available everywhere. Rates, services, coverage, and features subject to change. Phone selection and availability may vary by store. Screen images simulated and subject to change. MetroPCS features and services for personal use only. Service may be slowed, suspended, terminated, or restricted for misuse, abnormal use, interference with our network or ability to provide quality service to other users, or significant roaming. On all plans, during congestion, the top 3% of data users (>28GB/mo.) may notice reduced speeds until next payment cycle. See store or metropcs.com for details, coverage maps, restrictions and Terms and Conditions of Service (including arbitration provision). MetroPCS related brands, product names, company names, trademarks, service marks, and other intellectual property are the exclusive properties of T-Mobile USA, Inc. All other brands, product names, company names, trademarks, service marks, and other intellectual property are the properties of their respective owners. Copyright ©2016 T-Mobile USA, Inc.e


----------

